# Here we go again N.E. Ohio Boys.



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Heres whats comming Saturday thru Sunday. Get ready Thermos, Foxfire,Chazg33 and the rest of the N.E. Ohio gang.Steve payup  



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Lake Effect Snow Watch
URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE CLEVELAND OH
319 PM EST FRI FEB 2 2007

.A COLD FRONT PASSED THROUGH THE AREA EARLIER TODAY USHERING IN A
COLD WESTERLY FLOW OF AIR ACROSS LAKE ERIE. AS THIS COLD AIR
DEEPENS TONIGHT LAKE EFFECT SNOW SHOWERS ARE EXPECTED TO DEVELOP.
MOST OF THE SNOW WILL FALL ACROSS NORTHERN AND EASTERN ERIE COUNTY
PENNSYLVANIA WITH QUICKLY DECREASING AMOUNTS INLAND.

SATURDAY AN ARCTIC COLD FRONT WILL PASS THROUGH THE AREA BRINGING
IN SOME OF THE COLDEST AIR YET THIS SEASON. HEAVY LAKE EFFECT SNOW
SHOWERS AND SQUALLS WILL DEVELOP OFF OF LAKE ERIE. CURRENTLY THE
WINDS DRIVING THE SNOW BANDS ARE EXPECTED TO TURN INLAND SATURDAY
NIGHT AND CONTINUE SUNDAY...MAKING HEAVY LAKE EFFECT SNOW POSSIBLE
ACROSS PORTIONS OF THE AREA.


OHZ012>014-089-PAZ003-030430-
/O.NEW.KCLE.LE.A.0005.070204T0000Z-070205T0000Z/
LAKE-GEAUGA-ASHTABULA INLAND-ASHTABULA LAKESHORE-CRAWFORD PA-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...MENTOR...CHARDON...JEFFERSON...
ASHTABULA...MEADVILLE
319 PM EST FRI FEB 2 2007

...LAKE EFFECT SNOW WATCH IN EFFECT FROM SATURDAY EVENING THROUGH
SUNDAY EVENING...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN CLEVELAND HAS ISSUED A LAKE
EFFECT SNOW WATCH...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM SATURDAY EVENING
THROUGH SUNDAY EVENING.

AN ARCTIC COLD FRONT WILL PASS THROUGH THE AREA SATURDAY. IN THE
WAKE OF THE FRONT...HEAVY LAKE EFFECT SNOW SHOWERS AND SQUALLS
WILL DEVELOP OVER THE LAKE. SATURDAY EVENING WINDS ARE EXPECTED TO
TURN FROM THE WEST AND BEGIN MOVING THE BANDS OF SNOW INLAND
ACROSS PORTIONS OF NORTHEAST OHIO AND NORTHWEST PENNSYLVANIA.

THE LOCATION OF HEAVY SNOW WILL DEPEND ON EXACT DIRECTION OF THE
WINDS AND WILL LIKELY VARY WIDELY ACROSS THE REGION. SNOWFALL
TOTALS COULD RANGE FROM 3 TO LOCALLY 6 INCHES SATURDAY NIGHT WITH
ANOTHER 3 TO 6 INCHES WITH LOCAL HIGHER AMOUNTS POSSIBLE SUNDAY.

IN ADDITION WINDS OF 15 TO 25 MPH WITH GUSTS OVER 30 MPH WILL
CAUSE SIGNIFICANT BLOWING AND DRIFTING AS WELL AS DANGEROUSLY LOW
WIND CHILL VALUES.

A LAKE EFFECT SNOW WATCH MEANS THAT SIGNIFICANT WINTER WEATHER IS
POSSIBLE IN LOCALIZED AREAS WITHIN THE NEXT 36 HOURS. STAY TUNED
TO NOAA WEATHER RADIO AND OTHER RADIO AND TV STATIONS FOR FURTHER
DETAILS OR UPDATES.

$$








--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Hazardous Weather Outlook
HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE CLEVELAND OH
558 AM EST FRI FEB 2 2007

LEZ142>149-162>169-OHZ003-006>014-017>023-027>033-036>038-047-089-
PAZ001>003-031100-
MAUMEE BAY TO RENO BEACH OH-RENO BEACH TO THE ISLANDS OH-
THE ISLANDS TO VERMILION OH-VERMILION TO AVON POINT OH-
AVON POINT TO WILLOWICK OH-WILLOWICK TO GENEVA-ON-THE LAKE OH-
GENEVA-ON-THE-LAKE TO CONNEAUT OH-CONNEAUT OH TO RIPLEY NY-
MAUMEE BAY OH TO RENO BEACH OH BEYOND 5 NM OF SHORE-
RENO BEACH TO THE ISLANDS OH BEYOND 5 NM OF SHORE-
THE ISLANDS TO VERMILION OH BEYOND 5 NM OF SHORE-
VERMILION TO AVON POINT OH BEYOND 5 NM OF SHORE-
AVON POINT TO WILLOWICK OH BEYOND 5 NM OF SHORE-
WILLOWICK TO GENEVA-ON-THE-LAKE OH BEYOND 5 NM OF SHORE-GENEVA-ON-
THE-LAKE TO CONNEAUT OH BEYOND 5 NM OF SHORE-
CONNEAUT OH TO RIPLEY NY BEYOND 5 NM OF SHORE-LUCAS-WOOD-OTTAWA-
SANDUSKY-ERIE OH-LORAIN-CUYAHOGA-LAKE-GEAUGA-ASHTABULA INLAND-
HANCOCK-SENECA-HURON-MEDINA-SUMMIT-PORTAGE-TRUMBULL-WYANDOT-
CRAWFORD-RICHLAND-ASHLAND-WAYNE-STARK-MAHONING-MARION-MORROW-
HOLMES-KNOX-ASHTABULA LAKESHORE-NORTHERN ERIE-SOUTHERN ERIE-
CRAWFORD PA-
558 AM EST FRI FEB 2 2007

THIS HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK IS FOR PORTIONS OF LAKE ERIE...
NORTH CENTRAL OHIO...NORTHEAST OHIO...NORTHWEST OHIO AND
NORTHWEST PENNSYLVANIA.

.DAY ONE...TODAY AND TONIGHT.
SNOW ACCUMULATIONS WILL BE GENERALLY AN INCH OR LESS TODAY...
MAINLY ACROSS EASTERN OHIO. LAKE EFFECT SNOW IS LIKELY ACROSS
EXTREME NORTHEAST OHIO AND NORTHWEST PENNSYLVANIA LATE TODAY INTO
TONIGHT WITH LOCALLY 2 TO 4 INCHES OF NEW SNOW AND SOME BLOWING
SNOW. A GALE WARNING IS IN EFFECT ON LAKE ERIE STARTING THIS
EVENING.

.DAYS TWO THROUGH SEVEN...SATURDAY THROUGH THURSDAY.
BITTER COLD ARCTIC AIR WILL DROP TEMPERATURES TO ZERO OR BELOW AT
NIGHT EARLY NEXT WEEK. LAKE EFFECT SNOW IS LIKELY ACROSS EXTREME
NORTHEAST OHIO AND NORTHWEST PENNSYLVANIA SUNDAY AND MONDAY.

.SPOTTER INFORMATION STATEMENT...
SPOTTER ACTIVATION WILL NOT BE NEEDED.

$$

KOSARIK






--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

National Weather Service
Eastern Region Headquarters
Bohemia, New York
Disclaimer
Last Modified: June 16, 2005
Privacy Policy
Credits


----------



## chazg33 (Aug 15, 2005)

hey steve i had a nice little break,i am ready for some more lake affect,bring it on....they are calling for some heavy lake affect snow again,we got to make up for december and the first part of january,lets go out in february plowing are butts off,,,,,


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Same here!!! I am rested and ready to rock!!! The truck is all gassed up fixed and ready to push some white gold!! Any of you guys here in NE ohio need a hand, give me a shout. PM me soon, and I will give my number. Cant waitpayup


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Well I'm on my way out so I just was checking in with you boys to see if your ready to go. See you guys soon. Steve.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

I was already out. There wasnt crap on the ground, unless it hit out your way. The sun is out now:crying: It is still supposed to get poopy later, so we will have to wait and see


----------



## Stuffdeer (Dec 26, 2005)

thermos;364397 said:


> I was already out. There wasnt crap on the ground, unless it hit out your way. The sun is out now:crying: It is still supposed to get poopy later, so we will have to wait and see


Even in Southeast Michigan, We're supposed to get hit by a couple 1-3's Saturday and Sunday....

:bluebounc :bluebounc :bluebounc


----------



## 'Rude Dog (Nov 12, 2006)

send some of it down below canton tom tuscarawas county !!! ( nws says 1" today for our area) will send swiss cheese and trail your way !!!!(LOL!!!) hope we get 2 to 3" gotta keep 'ol blue busy !!! 'Rude Dog


----------

